# Huge Sale- Core Mountain Sports, Cody,Wy



## COLDFEAR (Apr 20, 2004)

We are having our Annual Boat and Gear SALE here is a list of Boats we have up for grabs, It's time to gear up for winter!

Demos- All demos are in good shape
star
All star
4 Fun
Punk Rocker
Mega Rocker
2 Fun
Fun 1
Fun 1 1/2 

Other- Used
Wave Sport T-1
used once- Wave Sport ZG 48

we also have some new Jacksons left just call or e-mail for prices!

All gear and Paddles 20% off........

Aaron Mulkey
Core Mountain Sports
Cody, Wy 82414
877-527-7354


----------

